# Lightroom taking up 7GB of RAM ?



## McCloud94 (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd never think it's so RAM intensive... is this normal ? 

I've good a very good system, but it's lagging horribly..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi McCloud94, what kind of system specs are we talking about? Help menu > System Info would be perfect. And what kind of lag?


----------



## McCloud94 (Feb 22, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 7 at 3,8 Ghz
16GB RAM
GTX 1060 6GB
Intel NVMe 960 Evo M.2 SSD


anytime I open something, move something, make some edits, export, import.. even zoom in it's very lagy.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 22, 2018)

Which LR release? Your profile says cloud but you’re in the Classic forum. I’m guessing Classic, so 7.2 in Help menu > System Info?

Using 7GB of RAM out of 16 is not a bad thing in itself - that’s what it’s there for. 

Was it always this bad, or is this new? Have you tried unchecking Preferences > Performance > Use Graphics Processor to see if that helps or hinders?


----------



## McCloud94 (Feb 22, 2018)

ye, you're right.. 

Not using GPU only made things worse I think..


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 22, 2018)

Memory in windows is tough to judge based on amount consumed.  Some things are red flags, like usage that grows forever and never comes down, but just using memory if it is available is a good thing.  I've often complained that prior to 7 Lightroom neither made use of all the memory nor processors available.  It is better now.

Memory usage becomes bad if you have inadequate memory, and the need for more memory requires it to read and write to the pagefile (etc).  This is harder to see, but if you go into the Task Manager, to Performance and at the bottom choose Resource Monitor, then the Memory tab, and sort descending by Hard Faults.  If you see lightroom pop up there with large numbers (depending on system speed maybe over 40 or so) worry.  If it hangs around 1-5 worry not, it's not memory.  A "hard fault" means it had to go to disk for something (and it has to go there all the time for more of the program itself, so a few are normal).

On a memory starved system while lightroom is slow, if it needs more memory, you will see it faulting a lot.

I would suspect something other than memory to be your issue.

If you are a recent upgrade from an older version (6 or 5), one issue can be that it may (or may not, it seems to vary a bit with the weather) need to rebuild all your existing previews.  You could give it a boost on that, select all images, library, build standard previews, and come back a few hours later.  That will cache all the images in the preview cache and may speed things up.  If it's building previews as you browse around it can feel sluggish.

If that's not helpful, guide folks here by descripting what specifically is sluggish -- what things are you doing that seem slower than the old version?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2018)

There's a new one-time process running in 7.2, just temporarily if you're syncing photos, which could be the cause if you weren't seeing it in 7.1. They put up a tech note about it yesterday, but just pausing sync while you're using LR and then enabling it when you're not (e.g. overnight) should be enough to clear it. Issues after updating to Lightroom Classic CC 7.2


----------



## Gnits (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there a way to subscribe to such Issue reports by Adobe, especially for Lr and Ps.

Issues after updating to Lightroom Classic CC 7.2


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2018)

No, I have enough trouble trying to get them to tell me about them.   Jeff @ Adobe kindly emailed me to let me know when it went live last night.  I did mention the same issue in yesterday's newsletter though, as I'd seen it in the bug report forums.


----------

